# CPC, CUC with auditing experience seeking remote coding position



## scCodeRite (Apr 25, 2012)

I have over 13 years experience with medical coding and billing and have been a certified coder for 9 years and am currently seeking a remote coding position. I have expert experience with E/M coding, not inpatient at this time as I am currently waiting to take the test to get certified with that. If you have any positions that you are seeking to fill or know of a company that is hiring, please let me know. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lnhunt69 (Apr 25, 2012)

Please send your resume to psiebert@codingconcepts.com  480.525.8451 we are currently looking for FT professional coders.


----------



## rdance (Apr 26, 2012)

*Remote Jobs at Mckesson Corporation*



scCodeRite said:


> I have over 13 years experience with medical coding and billing and have been a certified coder for 9 years and am currently seeking a remote coding position. I have expert experience with E/M coding, not inpatient at this time as I am currently waiting to take the test to get certified with that. If you have any positions that you are seeking to fill or know of a company that is hiring, please let me know. Any information would be greatly appreciated.



Hello my name is rdance you should go online and apply at Mckesson Corporation they have Remote E&M postions open!

Good Luck!


----------



## rbandaru (Mar 7, 2016)

*Request for latest Resume - AMShealth LLC*

Hi ,
Some of our prospects need remote coders available  for doing their coding.

Please send your latest resume that we can forward to them to see if  they would be interested in your profile.

Looking to hear from you. Thank you for your time.

Regards
Joseph Sinclair
Coding Solutions Specialist
email :jsinclair@amshealth.com
www.amshealth.com


----------

